# Does FreeBSD have this?



## Bajin (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi all, Im new to FreeBSD. I did try Ubuntu for a few times, But I find the new layout and the system itself required a lot of time to configure before I can use it, so I have some questions about FreeBSD, hopefully some gurus can give me some insight.

Does FreeBSD come with a player that can play all the common files like mp3, etc? I hate to keep installing those media codecs, I have a slow Internet connection so I would love to be able to have those comes in package so I can focus more on my work once it is installed.

Does FreeBSD come with LAMP? I work around web development, so even if I need to install, is there an easy/fast way? Will be working offline though.

Does FreeBSD support wineHQ?

That's all the questions in my head now. Thank you.


----------



## zspider (Feb 21, 2013)

If you're having issues with a desktop distribution, then FreeBSD isn't going to be any better. You might want to look at PC-BSD.

Yes, FreeBSD supports Wine.

Yes, FreeBSD has the components necessary for Apache, MySQL and PHP.

Yes, FreeBSD has many audio players and usually pulls in the necessary codecs on it's own.


----------



## gqgunhed (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi Bajin,

most tools you will know from Ubuntu will be there, see for example: http://www.freshports.org/ (search for your favorite applications with the box on the right).

Be aware that under FreeBSD you have two ways to install software, via packges (binary, like .deb) or via ports (compiled on your system).
See the FreeBSD Handbook for this (http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports.html) and many other topics.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 22, 2013)

Bajin said:
			
		

> Does FreeBSD come with a player that can play all the common files like mp3, etc?


FreeBSD doesn't come with anything. And it comes with everything. The basic install only installs the OS. Applications, like mp3 players, are installed as ports or packages. There are almost 25000 ports to choose from. There is a very clear distinction between the OS and third party applications. This distinction doesn't exist with most Linux distributions.



> I hate to keep installing those media codecs, I have a slow Internet connection so I would love to be able to have those comes in package so I can focus more on my work once it is installed.


Codecs are only needed on Windows or OS-X. Most of the mediaplayers like multimedia/mplayer have everything onboard to play just about anything.



> Does FreeBSD come with LAMP? I work around web development, so even if I need to install, is there an easy/fast way? Will be working offline though.


LAMP is Linux+Apache+MySQL+PHP. So, no. You can however install www/apache22, databases/mysql55-server and lang/php5 to archive the same.



> Does FreeBSD support wineHQ?


emulators/wine.


----------



## fonz (Feb 22, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Most of the mediaplayers like multimedia/mplayer have everything onboard to play just about anything.


Two other popular players are multimedia/xine and multimedia/vlc. There are probably more. And yes, they can even play Flash movies you pulled off e.g. YouTube.


----------



## Bajin (Feb 22, 2013)

I see... Thank you all for the answers, much appreciated.

I see a lot of FreeBSD wording, so I wanted to give it a try


----------

